# Opinions on AVS vent visors



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I heard the In-channel visors cause wind noise at higher speeds  I want some too tho just for looks 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Whaaaat? . You gotta be kidding me. That blows because I can get a whole set for 35.00 brand new from one of my favorite seller on ebay and I really wanted these for mainly just the looks too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just because one doesn't smoke, doesn't mean that one can't get them. The wife has them on her Spark. Helps to keep the car cooled off in the summer and the window from freezing shut in the winter. No need to worry about having the window down a crack while at work when it rains. On warm days, but not hot enough that one needs the A/C on, they help to keep the car from getting hot. I had them on my Golf and they didn't cause any noise at all.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I just called AVS about the wind noise issue and they said they don't have any record of it happening. The guy told me that if it is happening then it's not being installed properly. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I have the Avs in-channels on mine. I have zero problems with them and I love them. Imo it is worth the buy. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> I heard the In-channel visors cause wind noise at higher speeds  I want some too tho just for looks
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I would think the non in channel ones would be moire likely to make noise than in channel does.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> I would think the non in channel ones would be moire likely to make noise than in channel does.


Yeah. The only thinking I have as to why it would make wind noise with the in channel ones is because the vent visors aren't in the right spot in between the window seal and window glass. That's the only thing I could imagine it being. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Finally found some vent visors , Apperance , Detailing & Interior


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> Finally found some vent visors , Apperance , Detailing & Interior


Yup. My cruze is taking shape lol. I got the hood deflector too. I already have it...just haven't installed it yet. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

One thing a lot of people don't really think about is the trade-off in fuel economy they get from these modifications. Window visors increase the frontal area of the car and increase drag. The front hood deflector does the same, except that also creates turbulence (non-laminar airflow) across the hood and windshield. Keep in mind here that GM installed louvers in the lower grille that close at high way speeds to reduce drag, and even that isn't that huge of a frontal area. 

That said, this isn't really something _*you *_can measure or test accurately on the road, but it is undeniably that it will increase the car's drag. The question becomes, how much are you willing to pay for these? The price paid will be in increase fuel consumption over the life of the vehicle in addition to the upfront cost. 

A wiser investment would have been to have some 3M clear protector installed on the hood instead, as that wouldn't have compromised the aerodynamics of the vehicle. Every little bit makes a difference.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Even though I have the eco model, i could care less about gas mileage. I just like the options my model had with what was available. I could care less if my car got 15mpg and gas was $10/gallon. 

If you like the way they look, do it. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

KOBALT said:


> Even though I have the eco model, i could care less about gas mileage. I just like the options my model had with what was available. I could care less if my car got 15mpg and gas was $10/gallon.
> 
> If you like the way they look, do it.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3


Hey Anthony my friend...Yeah I do like the way they look on the cruze. The only actual thing that was holding me back from buying them was I couldn't get my head around the fact(s) that #1 I dont have my windows down at all..even in the summer time. #2 I kinda thought they were partially designed for people who smoke and it acted as a vent for the smoke to go out on a rainy day.(Which I figured out quickly that was a dumb reason and excuse lol). Other than that, im pretty much convinced it will make my ride stand out from the crowd and it will match my hood deflector from avs as well =].


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> One thing a lot of people don't really think about is the trade-off in fuel economy they get from these modifications. Window visors increase the frontal area of the car and increase drag. The front hood deflector does the same, except that also creates turbulence (non-laminar airflow) across the hood and windshield. Keep in mind here that GM installed louvers in the lower grille that close at high way speeds to reduce drag, and even that isn't that huge of a frontal area.
> 
> That said, this isn't really something _*you *_can measure or test accurately on the road, but it is undeniably that it will increase the car's drag. The question becomes, how much are you willing to pay for these? The price paid will be in increase fuel consumption over the life of the vehicle in addition to the upfront cost.
> 
> A wiser investment would have been to have some 3M clear protector installed on the hood instead, as that wouldn't have compromised the aerodynamics of the vehicle. Every little bit makes a difference.


Id really like to know where your getting all of your information from because this is absolutely the most ridiculous thing ive heard of. A hood deflector like the avs ones and the vent visors are NOT going to have any affect on aerodynamics of the car. They are as light as a feather for one...and I know for sure that the vent visors aren't going to have any affect on aero's since its a small enough part your not even going to notice it. Im not saying im perfect, and neither are you or anyone else here, but I do know something about Lund International that makes AVS products...Their direct statement to me recently when I called about the hood deflector in a serious question I had which was "Do the hood deflectors and/or rain guards/vent visors affect aerodynamics at all on the car?". Their answer to me was "No. Our products are designed to enhance the appearance of your vehicle WITHOUT compromising the functionality and performance of your car". All im going to say now is if YOU dont believe me, call Lund International and ask them...because I seriously think your spinning your wheels. Not being mean or anything...just letting you know you are in the wrong here.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Anything you put on the exterior will increase drag, but the difference will be negligible. If anyone is worried it's going to affect gas mileage to a noticeable point, then might as well shave the door handles, washer nozzles, etc. Lol

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Id really like to know where your getting all of your information from because this is absolutely the most ridiculous thing ive heard of. A hood deflector like the avs ones and the vent visors are NOT going to have any affect on aerodynamics of the car. They are as light as a feather for one...and I know for sure that the vent visors aren't going to have any affect on aero's since its a small enough part your not even going to notice it.


Its not the weight of the addition, ifs the added drag. Think for one second, it sticks off the car, do you really think it has no effect on aerodynamic drag?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Its not the weight of the addition, ifs the added drag. Think for one second, it sticks off the car, do you really think it has no effect on aerodynamic drag?


No not really. That's my opinion and point of view. I'm not saying it doesn't completely....All I'm saying is I don't think it affects it a whole lot where one should notice. Your probably right...it could affect aerodynamics and gas mileage. I'm just giving the information I was given.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Drag or no drag (yes drag actually). It does not make a car look good imo. Dont like them. I would spend my money on another exterior mod. Or save for something big. 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

To each their own. It does look tacky on some vehicles. I think in this instance, some color matched in-channels would look good. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

KOBALT said:


> Anything you put on the exterior will increase drag, but the difference will be negligible. If anyone is worried it's going to affect gas mileage to a noticeable point, then might as well shave the door handles, washer nozzles, etc. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Note 3


Actually I'm in the process of removing my door handles to increase my MPGs by 0.01 per gallon


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Just remember man you titled this thread "Opinions on AVS vent visors", so be ready for people to give their opinions, it's what you asked for.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

KOBALT said:


> To each their own. It does look tacky on some vehicles. I think in this instance, some color matched in-channels would look good.


I agree the in channel ones like the weathertech deflectors look great. I hate the glued on other type, looks cheap.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Id really like to know where your getting all of your information from because this is absolutely the most ridiculous thing ive heard of. A hood deflector like the avs ones and the vent visors are NOT going to have any affect on aerodynamics of the car. They are as light as a feather for one...and I know for sure that the vent visors aren't going to have any affect on aero's since its a small enough part your not even going to notice it. Im not saying im perfect, and neither are you or anyone else here, but I do know something about Lund International that makes AVS products...Their direct statement to me recently when I called about the hood deflector in a serious question I had which was "Do the hood deflectors and/or rain guards/vent visors affect aerodynamics at all on the car?". Their answer to me was "No. Our products are designed to enhance the appearance of your vehicle WITHOUT compromising the functionality and performance of your car". All im going to say now is if YOU dont believe me, call Lund International and ask them...because I seriously think your spinning your wheels. Not being mean or anything...just letting you know you are in the wrong here.


I would recommend getting your "facts" from a source other than the manufacturer of the product you're asking about if you're going to go through the trouble to start an argument. K&N will not admit that their filters have inferior filtration ability. Royal Purple will not admit that their oil thins and shears dangerously. AVS will not admit that their product affects the car's coefficient of drag. The quickest way to lose a debate is to cite a blatantly biased source without any supporting evidence. I doubt AVS put a Cruze in a wind tunnel and can provide you with the coefficient of drag to compare to a stock Cruze. 

I don't make up bullshit. Anything you add to your car that alters the airflow over the car will increase or reduce drag, and GM did a pretty fine job with the Cruze. It's not a matter of whether or not there is added drag, but a matter of whether or not it will make a significant difference. I made my statement as food for thought; something to be considered. 

Be careful how you engage this conversation. There are plenty of Gearheads on this board with a deep knowledge of aerodynamics that will gladly put you in your place. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Is that why we shave off our door handles .. I thought it just looked better !
Hey buy me four vent visors . Mail them to me and I will do a write up about them and my new shaved door handled Cruzen . Great Idea !

Database Errors to Much ............


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

To prove the aerodynamic drag, you could get up to highway speeds, roll down your window, hold the vent visor out the window and see how hard it is to hold it in place. Agreed it may not be seen at the gas pump, but there is an added aerodynamic drag. 
I personally have them on one of my vehicles and I love them. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BradHerr said:


> To prove the aerodynamic drag, you could get up to highway speeds, roll down your window, hold the vent visor out the window and see how hard it is to hold it in place. Agreed it may not be seen at the gas pump, but there is an added aerodynamic drag.
> I personally have them on one of my vehicles and I love them.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I personally believe that the window vent visors will not have as much of an effect as the hood deflector. 

One thing that is important to note is that while you may not notice a huge resistance while holding the visor, the effect on the car's trailing wake can be significant. I've been doing quite a bit of research lately in to vortex generators since the laminar flow of air over the roofs of our cars separates at around the point where the antenna is mounted, which is not taking full advantage of the lip spoiler on cars where it is equipped. Vortex generators would help that cause and would reduce the suction of the trailing wake. From what I have been reading, the difference should be around 2-4% if only used on the roof line. A 4% improvement in fuel economy would net a 2mpg improvement at 50mpg (which is easy with the ECO MT), but there are opportunities for use on the underside of the car. 

I'm not going to say don't buy these vent visors because they will reduce your fuel economy; I'm just saying that if you're weighing your options, there will be a difference, and that difference will be especially important for people who drive a lot. We have people here putting 30k-100k+ miles on their cars per year, so mentioning the fuel economy effect would be in their benefit.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well for me it wouldnt be that big of a deal since i have the eco even if it did affect fuel mileage. Which i dont think it will that much in my opinion. It probably will with the LS, and LT models since they dont get near as good gas mileage as the eco's do. I would just be buying them for looks. I could care less on the other stuff.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Regarding the research on the vortex generators that you've done, is there a magic number of generators or better placement along the roof line?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Well for me it wouldnt be that big of a deal since i have the eco even if it did affect fuel mileage. Which i dont think it will that much in my opinion. It probably will with the LS, and LT models since they dont get near as good gas mileage as the eco's do. I would just be buying them for looks. I could care less on the other stuff.


The ECO gets the gas mileage it does on the highway for a few reasons:

1. rear lip spoiler
2. lowered ride height
3. weight reduction
4. front lower grille vents
5. raised front license plate holder
6. bigger front bumper air dam
7. under-body panels
8. 3 overdrive gears
9. LRR tires and lightweight forged wheels

That allows the ECO to hit up to 60mpg on the highway. Each one of those things doesn't make that big of a difference, but combined, they makes a very big difference. The fact is that the ECO MT has such good aerodynamic qualities that you will actually feel the difference of vent visors or hood deflectors a lot more than they will, because your *percentage change* of fuel economy will be greater. 

It's all a function of the total package. No one modification will make a big difference in aerodynamics and consequently fuel economy, but when you start combining them, they can add up to a big difference. It's all a matter of priorities. I like that the vent visors are functional and not just cosmetic, as is the hood deflector.

Your goal as a forum poster should always be to give people the information they need to make the best purchasing decision they can based on their priorities and teaching them both the pros and the cons.


----------

